# Newbie Help w/ Bendix 2-speed mod/fit



## OLDTIMER (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a 1971 Murray Jet Fire single speed coaster. I am currently assembling parts for a restoration down the road.
I have a Schwinn 2-speed tandem and in my youth had a 2-speed Stingray. 
I would like to retrofit my Murray Jet Fire with a same style Bendix 2-speed hub.
I would suspect it is doable but I notice there are a few variations of hubs out there which brings some confusion to me.
The particular hub I am looking at is a 36 hole Bendix 2-speed Automatic Hub Type B w/ three yellow bands.
I am unsure if the particular hub above is compatible,  is there a different variation required, beyond a hub....what other criteria would need to be addressed to make this possible or is it not possible at all.
Thanks


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2013)

Should be an easy mod by swapping out a complete wheelset or by relacing. 
http://www.trfindley.com/pgbndxhbs.html


----------

